# Char-Planer 3.0.2



## Elamina (23. Oktober 2008)

Hi @ Buffed-Team

Wird es bald ein Charplaner geben der aktuell (auf Stand 3.0.2 is) ist, geben?

mfg
Ela


----------



## ZAM (23. Oktober 2008)

Wohl erstmal nicht. Der Code ist nicht so einfach erweiter-, bzw. anpassbar.


----------



## tihammer (24. Oktober 2008)

hallo

ich habe mal eine frage abewr ich weis nicht ob sie ier rein gehört

ich habe mir jetzt BLASC runtergeladen aber irgendwie finde ich meinen char nicht bei buffed

woran liegt das??



achso und wie bekomm ich so nen tolles bist und meine forum beoträge wo rasse lvl und so weiter drin steht?

danke im vorraus


----------



## Natálya (24. Dezember 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wohl erstmal nicht. Der Code ist nicht so einfach erweiter-, bzw. anpassbar.


Hm... könnt ihr schon sagen wann es den evtl. geben wird oder steht das komplett in den Sternen. Weil ich muss klar sagen: neeeeeed euren Charakterplaner!^^


----------



## jiggz (28. Dezember 2008)

hier hast nen aktuellen und funktionierenden Char Planer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oszilgath (24. März 2009)

jiggz schrieb:


> hier hast nen aktuellen und funktionierenden Char Planer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab auch mal die SuFu benutzt, da ich dickes need auf den buffed Charplaner hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zu chardev muss ich sagen, der ist ganz nett gemacht, aber die Werte stimmen nicht.
Hab neulich erst meinen Char aus der Armory importiert und die Werte mal mit dem ingame Charakterfenster verglichen. 
Crit. ist da z.B. total buggy genauso wie Waffenkunde.

Aber nochmal zum Thema (die letzte Antwort ist ja schon ne Weile her). Gibts was neues vom Charplaner?


----------

